# Rollers on the roll



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2014)

So after reading Brian's post on making Rollers bread I figured why not. I applied Chef JJ's technique of placing the dough in a well oiled plastic bag and into the fridge after the first rise to retard the yeast. The dough sat in the fridge overnight and until I got home in the afternoon, probably 10-12 hours. I took the dough out of the fridge and punched it down. I divided it in half and into two loaf pans. I let it rise until doubled which took about 2 1/2 hours. Then I baked it in the oven at 350°f until I felt it was done. Turned out great and now we have homemade bread to enjoy!













15758400778_ee72440ed2_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 4, 2014






Woke up to freezing rain again today. About a 1/4"-3/8" ice coating on the cars. I think the flag is frozen solid.













15920016526_48c2bd1711_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 4, 2014


















15945149052_e082e0ff28_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 4, 2014






Snuck a piece of my wifes apple pie for breakfast!













15943859981_58284099b4_b.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 4, 2014






Enjoy!!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 4, 2014)

Now onto the next baking adventure, sour dough!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2014)

Here's to another two loafs! May not buy bread anymore. Gonna try some wheat bread when this batch is done and experiential using hemp oil. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 8, 2014






Just starting the first rise. Stuffs already growing!


----------



## so ms smoker (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey Case. I have been wanting to try Rollers bread for a while. Maybe now I will make time for it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Mike


----------



## seenred (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks great Case!  We love fresh, home-baked bread!  Haven't tried Roller's recipe, but it's goin on the to do list.

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 8, 2014)

It's a Dohpocalypse! Don't do it it will take over your house!!!!













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 8, 2014


----------



## roller (Dec 10, 2014)

I am glad u enjoyed it DS...I`m still making it...The best to you...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 10, 2014






Batch two done!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

Roller said:


> I am glad u enjoyed it DS...I`m still making it...The best to you...



Thank you for the recipe! Family loves it!


----------



## chef willie (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice job.....I did the retard on the sourdough and the crumb was fantastic with very large interior holes. I let the other ball go 2 days of retard and that was not as good, although I did bake that one in a convection oven which is not the best set-up for baking. It wasn't bad....just not as good as the first loaf......Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Nice job.....I did the retard on the sourdough and the crumb was fantastic with very large interior holes. I let the other ball go 2 days of retard and that was not as good, although I did bake that one in a convection oven which is not the best set-up for baking. It wasn't bad....just not as good as the first loaf......Willie


Thanks Willie! Sourdough is on my list of things to do. I need to get a starter going so I can make some.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 10, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks Willie! Sourdough is on my list of things to do. I need to get a starter going so I can make some.


Here's a link to some free start (or a buck maybe) that is very old and based in Oregon. Takes a couple days to get the returned envelope but interesting site with many recipes and stories about sour dough. Check it out....

http://carlsfriends.net/


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> Here's a link to some free start (or a buck maybe) that is very old and based in Oregon. Takes a couple days to get the returned envelope but interesting site with many recipes and stories about sour dough. Check it out....
> 
> http://carlsfriends.net/


Thanks Willie I'll give that link a look!


----------



## shoebe (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Willie for the great link. What a story, very cool


----------



## roller (Dec 17, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thank you for the recipe! Family loves it!


Your welcome...Merry Christmas !!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> It's a Dohpocalypse! Don't do it it will take over your house!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO !!!!!!!!


----------

